# buildin her up...



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

well I know that this is going to be a little weird getting posted in the nissan forums.. but just remember I still own my B13 and am nissan all the way through...

anyways... a buddy of mine had a 1980 honda Civic CVCC.. that he was going to get rid of.. but instead of getting rid of it.. we decided to make it our budget racer ( mainly autocross). anyways, we raced it last weekend, and it didnt do too bad... half way through the weekend we gutted the enitre car, so it bumped us up into a class that we shouldnt have been in but oh well.. 

what i am getting at is I need some ideas to help us do better on the track..and some exterior styling ideas and maybe just some stupid ideas that would be kool and fun to do to the car.. we have a welder and torch and basically every tool, so there kinda is no limit... 

for example yesterday we cut the springs ( I know.... bad but remember we are budget here and it isnt a daily driver).... soon we are going to fabricate some strut tower bars and maybe some under chassis bracing...

we are still lookign for ideas..so if you guys have any ideas please feel free to let me know.... thanks


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

NIce. My buddy just picked up an 89 civic hatch himself for a fun car. It's already been stripped, but we completed the job taking out everything but the dash. Right now it's getting it's brakes fixed so it can be drivable, but that should be a fun little project once we get started on it.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

cmon nobody has any ideas????


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Try to fabricate a custom coldair intake with a cone filter. It might give you some extra power. The best way to get around a AutoX trakc quickly is with a good set of tires. If you have the money go to a wrecking yard and pickup a set of 14" rims. Lightweight alloys would be a plus but steelies will work fine. Next go get a set of R rated tires. They have VERY sticky rubber and should shave off a good amount of time.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Tires are definitely key, and since you already gutted the car, your new class will definitely allow them (R compounds), which means all your competition WILL have them. Go pick up some used Hoosiers. At Our Solo I track events around here you can often grab a used set off some of the racers for free, So try that. See if you can fabricate some sort of ligher hood and bumper, find some lexan for the rear windows, or just take them out all together. Take your torch and turn it into a convertable, even cut off the windshield. (Obviously most of this stuff is for a race only car!) Buy a roll cage and put that in with a harness so you can take out all the seatbelt hardware in front. Need any more ideas?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey guys thanks for the info.... we are already runnign on some NX2K wheels that we picked up from the bone yard form 80 bucks for all 4...... also since the car is carburated we are trying ot figure out some way to stick the filter through the hood with a hood scoop..... we also grabbed a plastic front air damn off of a ford ranger that we are goign to put on the front.... and yeah ANY other ideas are welcome.... anything you can think of.. 


maybe someone can even have some fun with photoshop... and give us a kick ass paint scheme to rattle can on it.. i will soon have pics of it on my website so someone can steal them from there and use them... 

thanks again guys....


----------

